# The Office 1-26 "The Carpet"



## TSuellentrop (Jan 16, 2006)

What exactly did someone leave? I have an idea...


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

a pile of doo.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

"Jim's not in the contest because he is not here, out of sight, out of the contest"


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Heart-warming ending.

- Chris


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

chrispitude said:


> Heart-warming ending.
> 
> - Chris


Aw Jim!! That was really well done. He's great!

I liked seeing Michael back to his trying too hard and then being disappointed when it doesn't get the desired reaction.


----------



## gtrogue (Jun 18, 2001)

Is somebody making soup?

Freakin' hilarious.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, I haven't read the thread yet or watched the episode. I just want to ask if anyone knows why this show always takes so long to show up on BT? I'm looking right now and there are multiple copies of tonight's Smallville, as well as The O.C., C.S.I., Without A Trace, Four Kings, Will & Grace, and most of those have been up for an hour or two. But still no Earl or Office. Very strange.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

gtrogue said:


> Is somebody making soup?
> 
> Freakin' hilarious.


OMG, I laughed my ass off!

I thought for sure at the end Jim would be listening to messages and the last one was going to be that message he left for "the girl." I thought he was making a fake message twofold: because he really wants no one else but Pan  and in order for the girl behind him to overhear how he got the phone number and hopefully she'd call Ryan so he wouldn't have to keep being their intermediary.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Great episode! That ending totally caught me off guard, but was very cool.

The way Michael was looking (staring?) at the temp at the beginning cracked me up.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Another excellent episode. I like how some the periphery characters are getting more lines. 

And I was pleasantly surprised when the mystery was solved.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

Sales Raid On Accounting!


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> OK, I haven't read the thread yet or watched the episode. I just want to ask if anyone knows why this show always takes so long to show up on BT? I'm looking right now and there are multiple copies of tonight's Smallville, as well as The O.C., C.S.I., Without A Trace, Four Kings, Will & Grace, and most of those have been up for an hour or two. But still no Earl or Office. Very strange.


Because you can legally buy it on itunes as oppossed to illegally downloading via bittorrent.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Except for watching pam and having to listen to chatterbox in the corner, I would have thought getting a nice private cube in the back would be reward, not punishment!


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

newsposter said:


> Except for watching pam and having to listen to chatterbox in the corner, I would have thought getting a nice private cube in the back would be reward, not punishment!


I was thinking the same thing! Who wants the desk right outside the boss' office? Especially when he can see over your shoulder at your monitor & everything you are doing all day.

We have had several "workspace reassignments" in my office & each time I beg them to put me in the cube in the corner where nobody ever goes.

Of course, I also spend too much of my day on message boards, so that may have something to do with the fact that my cube is the one right outside the boss' office


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Who loves the Todd Packer character?

:up: This Guy! :up:


----------



## scubagal (Jan 19, 2003)

oops- reading this thread just made me realize I fell asleep and missed the ending. 

better go watch!!!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I loved when Todd Packer drove Ryan somewhere and Ryan noticed his license plate was WLHUNG and he asked "are you a William Hung fan?" Todd replied "why does everyone ask me that?"


----------



## SammyTerry (Apr 18, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> Who loves the Todd Packer character?


Once, as a joke, he banged every chic in the office.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

I was glad to see that even Dwight seemed disgusted when the source of the thing was discovered.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Meathead said:


> Of course, I also spend too much of my day on message boards, so that may have something to do with the fact that my cube is the one right outside the boss' office


Get a dialup connection and use your own account! That's what I do. You can check my network logs for 10 years and find nothing bad on them because I dont use it often


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> OK, I haven't read the thread yet or watched the episode. I just want to ask if anyone knows why this show always takes so long to show up on BT? I'm looking right now and there are multiple copies of tonight's Smallville, as well as The O.C., C.S.I., Without A Trace, Four Kings, Will & Grace, and most of those have been up for an hour or two. But still no Earl or Office. Very strange.





xuxa said:


> Because you can legally buy it on itunes as oppossed to illegally downloading via bittorrent.


Oh, please! 

Last time I checked (this morning), only one these shows (The Office) are even available on iTunes, and they don't even have the latest episode.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

what is "oh please" about supporting the show you like by not stealing it


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry to bother, but what was the ending? Mine was cut off.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Jim dejected by lack of attention from Pam checks his voicemail at the end of the day after everyone went home and there is a series of messages from Pam all day long saying how much she misses chatting with him. The messages are played as Jim walks out smiling and get in his car to leave.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

xuxa said:


> what is "oh please" about supporting the show you like by not stealing it


Are you implying that by watching the show for free over-the-air you are not showing as much support for the show as if you buy the episodes from iTunes? 

IANAL, but how is downloading a show from Bittorrent any different than TiVo'ing it? If *devdogaz* missed last nights episode, he could come over to my house and watch it, or I could loan him a *gasp* tape of the show. Is that "stealing"?


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

I think it is interesting that Michael is hurt and upset by the "package", until he finds out it came from Packer. This reminds me of the "Work Experience" episode from the UK version with the dirty picture e-mail.

I'm surprised that he didn't have Dwight investigate the matter. It is usually his first instinct, and Dwight's raison d'etre.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I love how Michael went from:

Stanley: "That's not a hate crime."
Michael: "Well, I hated it."

to:

Michael: "Oh! That is *hilarious!*"


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

xuxa said:


> Jim dejected by lack of attention from Pam checks his voicemail at the end of the day after everyone went home and there is a series of messages from Pam all day long saying how much she misses chatting with him. The messages are played as Jim walks out smiling and get in his car to leave.


Thanks.

When will those two just get together already.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

uncdrew said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When will those two just get together already.


In a Christmas Special after the series ends?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I knew it was Todd Packer almost instantly. Did we see the chick on the ship? I don't recall who she is, if so.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

She was the hot blonde.

I loved "You just asked a girl out on the TELEPHONE !!1!11!"

Seeing Jim's face while she was yammering was priceless. he's the king of the rolling-eyes reaction shots.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I knew it was Todd Packer almost instantly. Did we see the chick on the ship? I don't recall who she is, if so.


Yes, the chick Jim called was the girl from corporate on the booze cruise (at least she has the same name) - we had to go back and quickly find her name on the booze cruise episode to comfirm.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Meathead said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Who wants the desk right outside the boss' office? Especially when he can see over your shoulder at your monitor & everything you are doing all day.
> 
> We have had several "workspace reassignments" in my office & each time I beg them to put me in the cube in the corner where nobody ever goes.
> 
> Of course, I also spend too much of my day on message boards, so that may have something to do with the fact that my cube is the one right outside the boss' office


I have a corner cube that faces a window with views to the mountains. It's actually kind of cool, considering that only about four other people in my company have such a view. And I wasn't supposed to have this--NOBODY IS, but through an error in the engineering drawing for the building, there is a wall where there is actually a window--so I lucked out when they setup my corner of the building.


----------



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

I really hope Jim & Pam don't get together. Every show I've ever loved (with attraction tension) fails to deliver after the two get together - Northern Exposure, Ed, etc.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

dcehl said:


> I really hope Jim & Pam don't get together. Every show I've ever loved (with attraction tension) fails to deliver after the two get together - Northern Exposure, Ed, etc.


Exactly. Then they have nothing to write about. Hopefully now that the wedding of Pam and Roy has been set for "June," Roy will say "oh, you mean this year? I thought you meant next year." Which will prolong it for another season.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

dcehl said:


> I really hope Jim & Pam don't get together. Every show I've ever loved (with attraction tension) fails to deliver after the two get together - Northern Exposure, Ed, etc.


Fine point.

Well, I hope at least they're hooking up off camera. Oh wait, that ruins it too.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Thanks.
> 
> When will those two just get together already.


hopefully, never.

not that i'm not rooting for those two, but it's just better when they're trying to figure out each other.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Michael putting everyone on "Time Out" was one of my favorite scenes so far.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

am i caller 107?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought about it, and I think that we should still want pam & jim to get together, even though history does not favor the longevity of a show that ends its annoying love plot. I find that the forbidden love plot is getting way overdone in shows. If a show can't succeed without it, maybe it shouldn't exist in the first place. 

I think that the office would be just fine, to be honest. There's so much more going on in the show than the love story. Very little of the actual humor of the show would need to change, and they could easily come up with some additional plot ideas.

They could certainly milk a lot of jokes out of contrasting the three couples or potential coupes in the show. And Michael love plots are probably even better, due to the whole rooting against him while feeling sorry for him yet hating him angle.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Chibbie said:


> Are you implying that by watching the show for free over-the-air you are not showing as much support for the show as if you buy the episodes from iTunes?


You are showin the same support, as you support the show buy either watching the advertising from the broadcast, or purchasing the iTMS offering.


> IANAL, but how is downloading a show from Bittorrent any different than TiVo'ing it? If *devdogaz* missed last nights episode, he could come over to my house and watch it, or I could loan him a *gasp* tape of the show. Is that "stealing"?


It is called right of source (at least I call it that).

Your legal source is the TV broadcast (or the iTMS purchase).
To be legal, any copy you posess has to have originated from the broadcast you receive and have recorded.

The same principal got MP3.com or some site sucessfully sued for hosting MP3s they ripped, and providing them to you if you proved you owned the same title. The ruling proved that the MP3s had to be ripped from the particular CD of the user.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I thought about it, and I think that we should still want pam & jim to get together, even though history does not favor the longevity of a show that ends its annoying love plot.


How about Pam and Jim get together after she marries Roy? That would certainly be different.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

This was the first episode I'd ever seen. ( a buddy of mine has been bugging me for a while to watch it.) It was funny, but I think I was expecting more. Will watch again next week.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

newsposter said:


> am i caller 107?


I meant to put that as my little comment below my name last night. Thanks for the reminder. Will go do that now. 



coolpenguin said:


> This was the first episode I'd ever seen. ( a buddy of mine has been bugging me for a while to watch it.) It was funny, but I think I was expecting more. Will watch again next week.


I've been watching the show from the start, but I felt the same way at first. It needed to grow on me. Get used to the characters, etc.. Now it's arguably my favorite show on TV. It's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd disagree about the "necessary forbidden fruit" storyline. I've been involved in enough office romances to know there's comedy gold in them-thar-hills  I think this show could survive the Pam-Jim hookup, but I'm sure they'll milk the awkwardness for at least another season :up:


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

It sure seems like Jim is more in love with Pam than she is with him.

I know some guys can't accept this, but a woman really CAN be just friends with a guy. Really, really good friends, even. 

If this were real life, I'd say that Pam is intrigued with the idea of Jim being infatuated with her, and maybe a little flattered, but she doesn't have any romantic feelings towards him.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

jrinck said:


> It sure seems like Jim is more in love with Pam than she is with him.
> 
> I know some guys can't accept this, but a woman really CAN be just friends with a guy. Really, really good friends, even.
> 
> If this were real life, I'd say that Pam is intrigued with the idea of Jim being infatuated with her, and maybe a little flattered, but she doesn't have any romantic feelings towards him.


Based on the last episode (if we can assume chronological order here), she must assume that he had a crush on her not years ago when he first started, but recently. And yet she _still_ left 7 messages on his voicemail.

Even if a woman just wants to be friends with a guy, you'd think she backs off a little, at least for a while, when it becomes clear that the guy doesn't feel the same way, or risk encouraging him even further.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, too many voice mails for "just friends."


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Office spouses.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

More importantly, can anyone beat Pam's Sodoku score?


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Sudoku. Moderate. 18 minutes. Suck on that, Halpert!


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

newsposter said:


> am i caller 107?


The guys on the real Rock107 were talking about that this morning. I think they were actually getting some box set to give away in honor of the show. The only problem is they usually only go to caller 7.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

jrinck said:


> If this were real life, I'd say that Pam is intrigued with the idea of Jim being infatuated with her, and maybe a little flattered, but she doesn't have any romantic feelings towards him.


I don't know . . . I think that is what _Pam_ thinks, but she certainly seemed _mighty_ jealous when Jim had the cute girlfriend. I think Pam likes Jim more than she wants to admit to herself, because then she'd have to deal with it and the consequences of admitting it to herself would be too much for her to contemplate.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Michelle5150 said:


> I meant to put that as my little comment below my name last night. Thanks for the reminder. Will go do that now.


'after' you make that sales call i hope!


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> I love how Michael went from:
> 
> Stanley: "That's not a hate crime."
> Michael: "Well, I hated it."
> ...


Of course... it was Packer! How else would he react?  I loved when Packer called Michael.

"I left a package for you."
"Package?"
"In your office?"
"Did anyone see a package in my office?!"
[Everyone looks at Michael like he's an idiot]


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

i like it when packer said something like hey, michael, you gay **** you.

and then they flash oscar (+2 for continuity)

and then michael said "how did you get this number?" all panicky.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Surprised no-one's yet mentioned the funniest line on the show. Michael was talking about how someone's head was held underwater in the toilet for a full minute and they didn't have a good sense of humor about it, adding "No wonder he didn't get the job." I almost passed out laughing at that. Was it just me?

And whoever said "office spouse," very adept. It's so easy to get into trouble that way. I think everyone's had one at one time or another. You're closer to your coworkers for 8 hours a day than you are to most anyone in your home life. Easy to develop crushes, even if logically you know it's misguided.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Regarding the timeline, I thought I read somewhere that this one was shown out of order and should have come before the ep where Michael reveals Jim's secret. It would definitely have made more sense that way.

Great episode. Loved that Michael tried to be Todd Packer to Dwigt's Michael and it just didn't work out. Did everyone notice the look Angela gave Dwigt during the "raid" and how he only picked up a pencil and dropped it back on her desk?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> I don't know . . . I think that is what _Pam_ thinks, but she certainly seemed _mighty_ jealous when Jim had the cute girlfriend. I think Pam likes Jim more than she wants to admit to herself, because then she'd have to deal with it and the consequences of admitting it to herself would be too much for her to contemplate.


I think that, and the quote it's responding to, nail the relationship.

on a separate note, I found this funny:
"Ah aaam Paaam..... The spicoli guy."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> Surprised no-one's yet mentioned the funniest line on the show. Michael was talking about how someone's head was held underwater in the toilet for a full minute and they didn't have a good sense of humor about it, adding "No wonder he didn't get the job." I almost passed out laughing at that. Was it just me?


Yes, that was brilliant.

I wish a cutie at work would say "Suck on that, Halpert" to me, even though it's not my last name.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here is a cool article on the supporting cast. Thanks to Jenna Fischer for the link.

http://www.nj.com/columns/ledger/se...lumns-0/113816994733610.xml&coll=1&thispage=1

PASADENA, Calif.  It's Valentine's Day at the Scranton branch of the Dunder-Mifflin paper company, and Meredith, the office lush, has passed out at her desk after downing an entire Big Gulp cup filled with tequila. Angela, the judgmental accountant, stares disapprovingly, while saleswoman Phyllis is so preoccupied by the endless stream of flowers and gifts from her boyfriend that she doesn't even notice Meredith's plight.

In other words, just another day at Dunder-Mifflin  and, surprisingly, just another day at "The Office," where minor characters like Meredith, Angela and Phyllis have become increasingly major parts of the comedy's second season.

When Greg Daniels set about adapting the acclaimed British "Office," there were five main actors, led by Steve Carell as socially-challenged boss Michael. But to maintain the fake documentary style of the original, Daniels wanted to fill the periphery of his office with familiar American business types. So he sat in a Starbucks across the street from an office building and took notes.

"I heard this one woman say, 'I don't like to say something bad about anyone else, but...' And I thought that would be a great type, and that became Angela."

To fill these tiny but crucial roles, Daniels cast trained improv comics and actors: Kate Flannery as Meredith, Angela Kinsey as Angela, Oscar Nunez as frustrated accountant Oscar, Leslie David Baker as disinterested salesman Stanley, Brian Baumgartner as simple accountant Kevin, Melora Hardin as icy corporate boss Jan, and David Denman as obnoxious warehouse guy Roy.

Several of the show's writers got in on the act. Mindy Kaling and Paul Lieberstein were recruited for one-joke appearances as customer rep Kelly and human resources chief Toby that, to their surprise (and, in Lieberstein's case, nervous chagrin), evolved into ongoing roles.

In the most unlikely twist, the role of Phyllis was given to Phyllis Smith, the show's casting associate. During early auditions, director Ken Kwapis kept asking Smith to read lines with the actors, and he kept laughing at her delivery. Smith didn't think much of it until, as they were heading to a casting meeting with NBC, she overheard Kwapis telling someone, "I want Phyllis on the show."

More than 20 years before, Smith had been a burlesque dancer and aspiring actress, but an injury and mounting bills caused her to give up her dreams.

No one has ever asked to interview Smith before, and she's a little overwhelmed by the direction life has taken her.

"I've been in the business so long," she says, choking up, "and you don't want it to go away so you don't think it's going to happen until it happens. And I didn't believe it until I got a call from wardrobe saying they needed my measurements."

Early on, there wasn't a lot of material for the background actors to play, or to base their characters on.

"The only thing I knew (about Meredith) was that she'd had a hysterectomy and was divorced twice and had a birthday coming up," says Flannery.

Some relied on their own experiences in offices: "I was an operator at 1-800-DENTIST," says Kinsey, "and there was someone there that was very inspiring for me, who I won't name."

Others took their cues from the people around them: "I know who Stanley is," says Baker, "because I see who Michael is, and Pam, and Jim and Phyllis. I know how he fits in the workspace."

But even at that beginning stage, the main stars knew they were working alongside some real talents.

"Day one I realized that," says Carell. "Because even nonverbally, they contribute so much to the show. Those are long days for actors to sit at a desk and act without any dialogue and be aware of what's going on."

In the first season, the writers had to focus on introducing the five main characters to the audience, but by season two, they realized what a great resource the rest of their actors were.

"What the tertiary characters are doing is sometimes what's most fascinating to the writers," says Kaling. "The less you know about a character, the more you're interested in him. We're so lucky, because we have this whole world we're still discovering."

In the pilot, wardrobe put Nunez in a pink shirt, and Daniels tried to put in a running joke where Michael thought that meant Oscar was gay. Those scenes kept getting cut, and this year Daniels changed his mind and decided to make Oscar actually gay, but in the closet.

"A day before it actually happened," Nunez says, "Greg asked me, 'Do you have a problem with your character being gay?' And I said, 'No, because you already wrote it.'"

Daniels realized one of their extras, Creed Bratton, was the guitar player in the '70s folk band the Grass Roots, so he began writing dialogue for him; Bratton plays himself, only washed-up and working at Dunder-Mifflin.

In one episode, Flannery mimed flashing her co-workers; again, it got cut, but in the Christmas episode two weeks later, Meredith was taking her top off to throw herself at an uninterested Michael. (Flannery's father sent her a letter: "Dear Kate, I hope this letter finds you in good health. Stop taking your shirt off. Love, Dad.")

That Christmas episode, which also had Angela flipping out about the presence of booze and Kevin not telling anyone he had chosen himself as Secret Santa so he could buy himself a foot bath, was the tipping point for anyone who doubted the show had become a full ensemble. A few weeks after it was filmed, most of the non-writing actors were promoted to full series regulars.

"I feel like we're doing a show that's totally unique," says Baumgartner. "Would I want to do this kind of role or size of role in a show that I didn't feel as passionately about? No."

"I had someone," Baker says, "15 years old, mouth full of wire, walk up to me at the auto show and hold up his video iPod and say, 'Is this you?'"

Now most of the actors on the set are equals, and the people who have been in the opening credits from day one couldn't be happier.

"This show is not made on jokes," says Rainn Wilson, who plays oddball Dwight. "It's made on characters and details and moments, and that's what they bring, the richness of the office life. We literally could not have a show with all those characters on it."

"It makes the show much richer," agrees actor/writer B.J. Novak, who plays Ryan the intern, "because people aren't just background comic foils for the main characters. You realize that the ***** and the old guy and whoever, these are all real people and they have their own stories in the office. That gives it more heart, because no one is just a caricature."

Never before in show biz history have you seen an actress so excited to give up her screen time, or to be interviewed for a story that's not about her, as Jenna Fischer (a k a receptionist Pam) is when discussing her co-stars.

"It's amazing to me that they auditioned to say, like, one line in the first six episodes, and now they're regulars," she says, beaming. "But it was like even then, (Greg) knew that he was building a show where every single person was going to be used for their unique comedic ability on the show. So there were all these little gems just sitting around. And that's why it's so great when suddenly you find out that Oscar is gay or Angela is in love with Dwight; all those people can just really step up to the plate. And it's a really cool creative environment on our set. I am thrilled with the addition of those guys."


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

One shot showed a typical "confessional" style shot with the camera interviewing Michael, only to zoom out to reveal the cameraman refused to go into the room because of the smell.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tem said:


> Seeing Jim's face while she was yammering was priceless. he's the king of the rolling-eyes reaction shots.


I had to pause at this point because I was laughing so hard at Jim's reaction.



jrinck said:


> It sure seems like Jim is more in love with Pam than she is with him.
> 
> I know some guys can't accept this, but a woman really CAN be just friends with a guy. Really, really good friends, even.
> 
> If this were real life, I'd say that Pam is intrigued with the idea of Jim being infatuated with her, and maybe a little flattered, but she doesn't have any romantic feelings towards him.


It's a good thing you're already married then because you've missed on some of the signals.
As already noted, Pam did seem to be jealous when Jim was dating Wendy tha handbag saleslady and let's not forget that Pam kissed Jim after a couple of drinks at Chilis.
And her horsing around with Jim which came to an abrupt halt when Angela looked over.

Pam definately has feelings for Jim, even if she doesn't admit it yet.

Oh and while women think they can be friends with guys, the guys almost always can't be "just friends" with women.


----------



## Turnberry (Jan 12, 2006)

JYoung said:


> I had to pause at this point because I was laughing so hard at Jim's reaction.
> 
> It's a good thing you're already married then because you've missed on some of the signals.
> As already noted, Pam did seem to be jealous when Jim was dating Wendy tha handbag saleslady and let's not forget that Pam kissed Jim after a couple of drinks at Chilis.
> ...


Agreed. Jenna Fischer stated in a soundbite on TV Guide that had Jim kissed her (Pam) on the booze cruise she wouldn't have stopped him. I'm guessing no one has a better idea of Pam's feelings than the actress portraying her.

Whether or not Pam has feelings for Jim isn't even debatable. Determining if/when she'll ever act on them is.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> Surprised no-one's yet mentioned the funniest line on the show. Michael was talking about how someone's head was held underwater in the toilet for a full minute and they didn't have a good sense of humor about it, adding "No wonder he didn't get the job." I almost passed out laughing at that. Was it just me?


Wasn't just you. Funniest line I've heard in a long time. I had to rewind it for my wife cause she didn't catch it and wondered why I was laughing so hard.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

did you all catch that you can submit questions for jim/pam/dwight to answer 
http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/community/send_your_question.shtml


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm, I'm getting a "NO POST ALLOWED!" page when I submit a question. Clever.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Creed Rocks!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Creed Rocks!


We really need to clarify that you're talking about the character on this show and not the band!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

> Daniels realized one of their extras, Creed Bratton, was the guitar player in the '70s folk band the Grass Roots, so he began writing dialogue for him; Bratton plays himself, only washed-up and working at Dunder-Mifflin.


I hope they have an episode where Creed's past comes up. Hmm, perhaps an episode where we learn that Michael has been noodling around on the guitar, an episode that perhaps takes place on a training day...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

trainman said:


> I hope they have an episode where Creed's past comes up. Hmm, perhaps an episode where we learn that Michael has been noodling around on the guitar, an episode that perhaps takes place on a training day...



Take a look here.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm a genius! (A genius who needs to start watching these deleted scenes so I don't make any more suggestions that have already happened.)


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

Droobiemus said:


> Hmm, I'm getting a "NO POST ALLOWED!" page when I submit a question. Clever.


Mine went through fine.

I asked Jim:

"Which Beatle are you supposed to be again?"


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's the question I submitted to Dwigt:

_Dear Mr. Schrute,

My name is John Rinck, and I am with the Dunder Fact Checking Department in the Birdsboro office. I know that this is after the fact, but on your resume you claim to have invented paper in 1976 as part of a second grade science project, resulting in, among other things, the entire basis for Dunder-Mifflin's existence. However, our records indicate that paper was invented at least fifteen years prior to that. Once our research is final, we will be advocating the appropriate disciplinary action, resulting in possible termination or demotion to Assistant to the Assistant Regional Manager.

Thank you,

John Rinck_


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jrinck said:


> Here's the question I submitted to Dwigt:
> 
> _Dear Mr. Schrute,
> 
> My name is John Rinck, and I am with the Dunder Fact Checking Department in the Birdsboro office. k_


What made you pick birdsboro? Is that in the show?


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

newsposter said:


> What made you pick birdsboro? Is that in the show?


I was going to pick Reading, since that is the city I was born in, and reasonably close by, but since so many people mispronounce it as "Reeding", I just picked the first other PA city that came to mind.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jrinck said:


> I was going to pick Reading, since that is the city I was born in, and reasonably close by, but since so many people mispronounce it as "Reeding", I just picked the first other PA city that came to mind.


but there's good old Redding CA 

You coulda tried Ephrata or Mohnton too, not that anyone could pronounce them with the proper accent anyway.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

newsposter said:


> but there's good old Redding CA
> 
> You coulda tried Ephrata or Mohnton too, not that anyone could pronounce them with the proper accent anyway.


Oh, good old Monhton! I lived in Shillington for a few years, just three houses away from the Monhton border! And as for saying it "correctly", try to explain, IN WRITING, how it should be pronounced! "Oh, good old Mahnt'n!"

Why haven't the writers of this show hired us as consultants?


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

xuxa said:


> what is "oh please" about supporting the show you like by not stealing it


What in the world are you talking about? The show is FREE to who ever wants it. I've seen every episode and I have never paid a dime. It's called broadcast TV. Are you going to accuse me of stealing now because I Tivo it and fast forward the commercials?


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

ravonaf said:


> What in the world are you talking about? The show is FREE to who ever wants it. I've seen every episode and I have never paid a dime. It's called broadcast TV. Are you going to accuse me of stealing now because I Tivo it and fast forward the commercials?


The courts have not ruled that DVRs are illegal, they have however ruled downloading shows from the internet is. All feelings aside as to where downloading TV shows falls on your moral compas, it is illegal.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JakeyB said:


> The courts have not ruled that DVRs are illegal, they have however ruled downloading shows from the internet is. All feelings aside as to where downloading TV shows falls on your moral compas, it is illegal.


Perhaps, but it's not "not supporting the show" as xuxa asserted.

Also, not too put too fine a point on it, but I beleive copyright law prohibits distribution, so it's not downloading that's illegal, it's *up*loading.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

busyba said:


> Also, not too put too fine a point on it, but I beleive copyright law prohibits distribution, so it's not downloading that's illegal, it's *up*loading.


Uploading, which you are doing by getting it from bittorrent.

BJ Novak's character was about to say something somewhat racist when he noticed the camera and stopped. Something like "I wouldn't mind a little BLANK." I'm trying to figure out what he was going to say. Curry?

The credits aren't up on IMDB yet but does anyone know if Mindy Kaling wrote this episode too? A lot of people probably don't know, but the Indian girl is one of the best writers on the show.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

I enjoyed Angela curbing Dwight's behavior during the Accounting Raid with just a small shake of her head.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

You can disable uploading with bit torrent. It'll just slow your download to a crawl.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

JakeyB said:


> The courts have not ruled that DVRs are illegal, they have however ruled downloading shows from the internet is. All feelings aside as to where downloading TV shows falls on your moral compas, it is illegal.


At the most it's copyright infringement. That is a far cry from stealing. People need to stop buying into the industry propaganda and learn the difference.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

NoThru22 said:


> BJ Novak's character was about to say something somewhat racist when he noticed the camera and stopped. Something like "I wouldn't mind a little BLANK." I'm trying to figure out what he was going to say. Curry?


I thought he was saying something like, "if you like a little junk in the trunk", but stopped in mid-sentence when he realized the camera was there.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

getbak said:


> I thought he was saying something like, "if you like a little junk in the trunk", but stopped in mid-sentence when he realized the camera was there.


That was my interpretation as well.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

ravonaf said:


> At the most it's copyright infringement. That is a far cry from stealing. People need to stop buying into the industry propaganda and learn the difference.


Call it what you want, it's still against the "rules" and will get you fined if you get caught.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JakeyB said:


> Call it what you want, it's still against the "rules" and will get you fined if you get caught.


No, you won't get fined, but you might get sued.

Words mean things.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

busyba said:


> No, you won't get fined, but you might get sued.
> 
> Words mean things.


You're right. Thanks for the smartass remark though.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

busyba said:


> No, you won't get fined, but you might get sued.
> 
> Words mean things.


Major Coporations get sued every day for copyright infringement. Most of those law suits are garbage also. I know plenty of people who have been warned by thier ISP for downloading. Yet none of them have been sued.


----------



## garys67 (Jan 13, 2005)

getbak said:


> I thought he was saying something like, "if you like a little junk in the trunk", but stopped in mid-sentence when he realized the camera was there.


That's correct - on closed caption he stops talking after the word 'junk'.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I was just watching "40 Year Old Virgin" again and the Indian girl from The Office is in it. She's Paul Rudd's ex-gf and there's a scene where they guys run into her at the SpeedDating event. 

Being used to her being all cute and innocent on The Office, it was funny watching her cursing and talking about sex in the movie.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

busyba said:


> I was just watching "40 Year Old Virgin" again and the Indian girl from The Office is in it. She's Paul Rudd's ex-gf and there's a scene where they guys run into her at the SpeedDating event.
> 
> Being used to her being all cute and innocent on The Office, it was funny watching her cursing and talking about sex in the movie.


Is she Indian? And by Indian, I presume the Hindu type, not the Squaw type. I know Dwigt made reference to liking Indian girls, making her uncomfortable, but that doesn't mean she really is.

But it doesn't matter, anyway, she's damn hot no matter what nationality she is!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I didn't realize he got the word junk out. Here I am thinking he was going to say something about her nationality. Aren't I just a racist?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jrinck said:


> Is she Indian? And by Indian, I presume the Hindu type, not the Squaw type. I know Dwigt made reference to liking Indian girls, making her uncomfortable, but that doesn't mean she really is.
> 
> But it doesn't matter, anyway, she's damn hot no matter what nationality she is!


Well, she certainly looks Indian, but I suppose she could be Pakistani.

Whatever she is though, she's a cutie. I'd hit it.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Interesting fact: Mindy got hired for the show because she wrote and starred in the play Matt & Ben (which I believe is about Matt Damon and Ben Affleck's gay love for each other.) http://www.plusentertainment.net/theater.php?page=mattben


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

ravonaf said:


> What in the world are you talking about? The show is FREE to who ever wants it. I've seen every episode and I have never paid a dime. It's called broadcast TV. Are you going to accuse me of stealing now because I Tivo it and fast forward the commercials?


I must be confused. I guess the actors, crew and writers are all doing it for free then. The TV networks set up multi million dollar broadcasting studios for free. The stations bought license for the government for free. Cameras and all equipment must have been donated since the show is free. That has to be the case since it is free.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

xuxa said:


> I must be confused. I guess the actors, crew and writers are all doing it for free then. The TV networks set up multi million dollar broadcasting studios for free. The stations bought license for the government for free. Cameras and all equipment must have been donated since the show is free. That has to be the case since it is free.


So how much do you pay NBC in order to watch The Office?

If it's more than zero then I'd have to agree, yes you are confused.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

xuxa said:


> I must be confused. I guess the actors, crew and writers are all doing it for free then. The TV networks set up multi million dollar broadcasting studios for free. The stations bought license for the government for free. Cameras and all equipment must have been donated since the show is free. That has to be the case since it is free.


If you are paying NBC for over the air broadcasts you should ask for your money back. As a matter of fact. I'm pretty sure federal law says NBC must provide those boadcasts over the air for free.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Obviously I am not paying so how are they getting paid, since it is free and all.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

xuxa said:


> Obviously I am not paying so how are they getting paid, since it is free and all.


Not my problem. If you don't understand what free means then I really can't help you. The fact of the matter is there are no laws against downloading shows. There are no laws against recording shows for private use. And there are no laws requiring me to watch commercials. If you don't like this I suggest you write your congressmen and lobby for even more intrusive laws into our daily lives.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

ravonaf said:


> Not my problem. If you don't understand what free means then I really can't help you. The fact of the matter is there are no laws against downloading shows. There are no laws against recording shows for private use. And there are no laws requiring me to watch commercials. If you don't like this I suggest you write your congressmen and lobby for even more intrusive laws into our daily lives.


I prefer the tangent that this thread took pertaining to how hot Mindy Kaling is. Can we get back on that?


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

ravonaf said:


> Not my problem. If you don't understand what free means then I really can't help you. The fact of the matter is there are no laws against downloading shows. There are no laws against recording shows for private use. And there are no laws requiring me to watch commercials. If you don't like this I suggest you write your congressmen and lobby for even more intrusive laws into our daily lives.


It will be your problem if they sue you. All I am saying is that it is not "free". You are breaking copyright law by downloading (and I bet uploading but no need to go there) via the internet. You are correct you can record for private use from the broadcast source but not from digital domains.

Being a fan of the show and then taking/enjoying the show while breaking the copyright is a strange way to support the show. If the producers felt it was okay for you to download they would put a download link on their web page.

Mindy is a great addition to the show.


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

Being a fan of the show and then taking/enjoying the show for free from your local NBC affiliate is a strange way to support the show.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Nope that is one great way to support it if not the best.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Man, some really funny lines.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

xuxa said:


> It will be your problem if they sue you. All I am saying is that it is not "free". You are breaking copyright law by downloading (and I bet uploading but no need to go there) via the internet. Y


Really? I challenge you to prove that. No one has EVER been sued for downloading music or movies. Lot's of people have been sued for distributing (uploading). It's next to impossible to prove you are breaking any rights violations by downloading. Neither the RIAA nor the MPAA have lists of who is licensed to watch a given program or listen to a given song. If I own a CD then that is my license. If I'm licensed already there is no law that says I can't download that same song. Only that I can not distribute that song. No one knows but you if you are licensed to listen to a given song or watch a given program. Hence, impossible to prove. The only thing that can be proven is distributing without a license (uploading).

When it comes to broadcast TV you are 100% wrong. It is free. There is no gray area. Either you pay for it or it is free. You don't pay for it. Then it is free. It's really a very simple concept.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

I never claimed people have been sued for tv shows, just that it is breaking the copyright. Just because nobody has been sued doesn't mean it is against the law.

Here are some hints
http://offtheshelf.nowis.com/index.cfm?ID=5

People have been sued for music though, here is one, most settle.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/05/01/riaa_cashes_in_on_fileswapping/


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

and from copyright.gov faqs



> *Is it legal to download works from peer-to-peer networks and if not, what is the penalty for doing so?*
> Uploading or downloading works protected by copyright without the authority of the copyright owner is an infringement of the copyright owner's exclusive rights of reproduction and/or distribution. Anyone found to have infringed a copyrighted work may be liable for statutory damages up to $30,000 for each work infringed and, if willful infringement is proven by the copyright owner, that amount may be increased up to $150, 000 for each work infringed. In addition, an infringer of a work may also be liable for the attorney's fees incurred by the copyright owner to enforce his or her rights.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

xuxa said:


> and from copyright.gov faqs


I seriously doubt that would stand up in court if I could prove that I had already purchased a licenced work.

Downloading is here to stay. Dribble as much propoganda as you want. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## ravonaf (Sep 2, 2003)

xuxa said:


> I never claimed people have been sued for tv shows, just that it is breaking the copyright. Just because nobody has been sued doesn't mean it is against the law.
> 
> Here are some hints
> http://offtheshelf.nowis.com/index.cfm?ID=5
> ...


Again. Examples of uploading. No one has yet to be sued for downloading in the US. The studends in the first example where uploading. The second example you provided is also uploading. Nice try though. A little knowledge goes a long way.

"A Practical Example

Let's say you want to watch season 2 of the popular TV show Alias. Your TV reception sucks, and you don't have cable, but you do have a nice high speed DSL Internet connection. So you set up BitTorrent and use it to download all 22 episodes of season 2. Some 30 hours later, you have all 22 episodes on your hard drive. Now, while you were downloading, you were *simultaneously making available for upload what you already had*; this is how BitTorrent works, everyone shares whatever they have so that everyone can eventually get the whole."


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

kinda missing the point aren't you. Ignore the copyright law on downloading all you want, fight the court case if you get sued, sure that won't be cheap . You can rationalize anything. Just because you want to be a certain way doesn't mean it is. Copyright law is copyright law. Bottom line you are infringing on someones private property without their permission. Since you like challenges, I will challenge you to get the television shows copyright owner's permission for downloading television shows for home use.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Perhaps the two of you should take this to Dwight's Dojo and settle this.  

Downloading is here to stay, we wouldn't have iTunes if Napster hadn't been the rebel that it was. Now NBC is offering free episodes of The Book of Daniel, go figure.

Ironically, the show that started my television downloading hobby from newsgroups was the original Office direct from the UK feeds. I ended up downloading both seasons and making copies for friends and family, and they told two friends, and so on.... Sue me.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

This copyright/theft argument is getting old. Please take it elsewhere. I thought this thread was supposed to be dedicated to "The Office."


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

jrinck said:


> I prefer the tangent that this thread took pertaining to how hot Mindy Kaling is. Can we get back on that?


OK, I'll give it a shot: very.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Speaking of the women of The Office, I was at Papa John's picking up a pizza to take to my mom's house. While I was waiting for the pizza to get done, a woman walked in who looked just like Angela. Not only did she look like Angela, but she did the same walk with arms crossed, the same stare with the eyebrows, and dressed similarly. When I saw my pizza was getting out of the oven, I said to her, "You know, you look just like Angela from The Office."

She said, "Really? I don't watch it, but everyone tells me that."

Tony


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

kiljoy said:


> She said, "Really? I don't watch it, but everyone tells me that."


Did she say it in a b!tchy tone while rolling her eyes and moving her tongue to the side of her mouth?

Because if she did.........


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ravonaf said:


> Lot's of people have been sued for distributing (uploading). .


That's why I never put anything in my share folder when winmx was around. People thought I was just a sponge by d/l from them but not sharing uploads. I was just trying to stay within the confines of the law..honest


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

kiljoy said:


> Speaking of the women of The Office, I was at Papa John's picking up a pizza to take to my mom's house. While I was waiting for the pizza to get done, a woman walked in who looked just like Angela. Not only did she look like Angela, but she did the same walk with arms crossed, the same stare with the eyebrows, and dressed similarly. When I saw my pizza was getting out of the oven, I said to her, "You know, you look just like Angela from The Office."
> 
> She said, "Really? I don't watch it, but everyone tells me that."
> 
> Tony


I saw some picture of her somewhere in which she actually looks better than she does in "The Office".

To take a page from Michael and Todd's book _Sleeping with your Subordinates Simply Because You Can_, here are the top "Office" women I'd like to sleep with, in order of preference:

1. Kelly
2. The hot "Corporate" chick from the Booze Cruise
3. Jan Levinson-Gould
4. Pam
5. Jim's ex/The purse lady
6. Angela


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Where's Meredith?


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

busyba said:


> Where's Meredith?


Is she the one who always finds a reason to take her top off?

If so, she was considered for the list, but I'm sober right now.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Yeah, she's the one you start looking for right around closing time.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

busyba said:


> Yeah, she's the one you start looking for right around closing time.


Unless she hunts you down before!


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

boywaja said:


> did you all catch that you can submit questions for jim/pam/dwight to answer
> http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/community/send_your_question.shtml


The answers are up! But my firewall seems to be blocking them.


----------

